# Adam's 2020 Lawn Journal



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm starting my 2020 lawn journal. Early yes...given up on 2019, not entirely. 
I want to test out how my front yard and backyard can perform against each other, using different strategies.

Current Strategy: I have an organic lawn company that puts down their 4-step program and they aerate in the fall.
I supplement with other fertilizer as I see fit.

2020 Strategy:

Front Yard: I'm going to have the organic lawn company only service the front yard.
Spring: Corn Gluten: 9-0-0
Late Sprint: Alfalfa: 5-1-5
Summer: Nothing
Fall: Aerate and more Alfalfa (I will also overseed)
Late Fall: Corn Gluten again.

Back Yard:
Spring: 18-0-1 Greene Punch, 7-0-0 Greene Effect, Humic 12, RGS and Prodiamine.
Late Spring: Carbon X, Air-8, RGS, Greene Punch & Greene Effect. (I'm assuming I will be pushing a lot of growth here)
Summer: 0-0-2 Micro Greene, D-Thatch, Humic 12 and RGS
Late Summer: D-Thatch and Micro Greene
Fall: Aerate and overseed, Carbon X, RGS and Humic 12.
Late Fall: (around Halloween) Greene Punch, Greene Effect, Air-8 and RGS.

Watering:
I do not have an irrigation system and currently run a sprinkler on a timer.
I will only be watering the back yard in 2020 and will be letting the front yard go dormant if need be.

HOC:
Front: 4 inches
Back: 3 Inches

I'm curious to see if less is more and to see how well the front will perform with mostly nature taking over. 
The backyard is where we spend most of our time. 
I'm open to suggestions but I think this is what I want to test out.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Seems a little redundant if you're using carbon-x. I would supplement with micro nutrients, humic acid. Bail on the dethatch, and aerate, if you mechanically dethatch and aerate every year.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> Seems a little redundant if you're using carbon-x. I would supplement with micro nutrients, humic acid. Bail on the dethatch, and aerate, if you mechanically dethatch and aerate every year.


I definitely can do that. I just have a bunch of D-Thatch and Air-8 left over to use up.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Just out of curiosity. How much would it cost to kill off my lawn?
Since I already overseed anyways there wouldn't be an additional cost to that.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Just to note. I am going to be killing my backyard now for the fall. I'm sick of the different grass types and will just be going with a TTTF I trust.

Super Turf 2 which is 93% Firecracker SLS, Summer, Spyder LS and Titanium 2LS Turf Type Tall Fescue. 7% Kelly Kentucky Bluegrass.

I'm going to do this as a dormant seeding.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Following, using the same mix for my front yard reno in September.


----------

